# Prix d'un entretien



## Destyre (Jun 5, 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me suis acheté une petite Kelton de plongée en bon état global sur eBay et la bête à l'air de bien tenir l'heure. Et pourtant elle s'arrête de temps à autre totalement, une petite tape dessus fais repartir le système comme si de rien n'était...

Sachant qu'il n'existe plus de pièces dispo, est-il possible de la réparer ? Un simple entretien suffirai à la remettre dans le droit chemin (c'est une montre vintage pas chère qui n'as surement jamais été entretenue) ? Et dans ce cas, combien coûterai cet entretien ???

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Destyre said:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je me suis acheté une petite Kelton de plongée en bon état global sur eBay et la bête à l'air de bien tenir l'heure. Et pourtant elle s'arrête de temps à autre totalement, une petite tape dessus fais repartir le système comme si de rien n'était...
> 
> ...


Bonjour Destyre, et bienvenue sur WUS 

La réponse est OUI, c'est possible, mais sauf à t'y coller toi-même, ou à connaître un horloger compatissant (et avec du temps libre), ça va être _compliqué_. ;-)

Je te dis ça parce qu'on m'avait dit chez Montre Service que les Timex/Kelton n'étaient pas réparables, parce que les pièces étaient rivetées.

En fait, des bricoleurs de talent sont capables d'effectuer la maintenance de telles montres, sauf qu'ils ne comptent pas leurs heures.

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Mes projets de restauration ... Kelton auto

Chez l'horloger, à 80€ de l'heure (dernier tarif constaté dans une vieille échoppe d'Évreux), tu risques de te retrouver avec ta Kelton au prix d'une Suisse neuve ;-)

J'exagère un peu mais c'est l'idée. C'est faisable, mais pas évident à faire / pas bon marché chez un horloger.


----------



## Destyre (Jun 5, 2014)

En effet, j'aurai plus vite fait de me payer une montre neuve (la Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military me fait de l'oeil !). Je la démonterai tout de même quand elle rendra complètement l'âme pour la curiosité de mettre les mains dedans ! Pour le moment ele ne s'est pas stoppé depuis que j'ai écris le poste hier, je croise les doigts !


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ca peut être une histoire de spiral un peu crade (des huiles dessus, qui collent quand elles sont vieilles et au repos) avec l'usage ça s'arrange souvent ce genre de truc.

Après, oui, il faudrait une révision, sans doute, mais pas si simple à faire soi même et pas gagné de trouver un horloger qui accepte de le faire.

Sinon, la Steinhart Ocean vintage Military est vraiment très sympa et à très bon prix... bon choix !


----------

